# manistee river rd is on fire



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A good size fire has been reported on the manistee river rd. close to Longs livery. I just got a report from one of the deputies that the fire is large and is spreading rapidly.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Just check the weather up there. winds 14 to 21. hopfully wild land can get a handle on it. If the fire starts making it's own wind, could get ugly. 

Is this the area where we had a fire about 4 yrs ago?


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

The U.S. Forest Service says the wildfire in Crawford County is definitely not contained at this time. They are using all of their resources to fight the wildfire. Details of exact location of the wildfire are not known.
Anyone within 10 miles west of the intersection of M-18 and F-97 and 3 miles north of M-18 needs to evacuate the area immediately. A shelter has been set up at Kirtland Community College. However, people are being sent to Richfield Township Hall in St. Helen.

From ABC news


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

http://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/story?section=news/local&id=7448628

Heres the link. It's aready at a 1000 acres the head is a mile wide.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

That is last yearshttp://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/story?se...cal&id=7448628
fire. 2010


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Quack head, those past couple of posts and links were for the wildfire last year around the S Branch of the Au Sable. This event is something totally different.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Here we go:

http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=627145


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh man I am so sorry.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

no problem quack, you just trying to help. I have a place up there so updates are appreciated.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Bad time of year for wildfires. Things are just starting to green up and with all this heat it could be nasty.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Multi tasking at works leads to incorrect information. Sorry again guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Just got a report from a friend who had to evacuate down there that it is about 1000 acres, not contained at all, crowning through the jackpines, and headed for Goose Lake Campground.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

You can get updates from the DNR's twitter page and Facebook page.
Heres the twitter page

http://twitter.com/#!/michiganDNR


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The fire is contained west of Manistee River Road, thankfully, that's where all the homes are on the river. Not sure about east of the road. Kudos to the fire fighters, who came from all over the area, to fight what could have been a very dangerous fire in 94 degree heat.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

HOWES LAKE WILDFIRE UPDATE: Manistee River Road has been reopened to allow residents to access their homes. Non-residents will not be allowed access. Howes Lake Road remains closed, fire crews and police officers will patrol area through the night. More updates in the morning!


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

This is just horrible news to hear. Thanks to all who gave there time to fight this fire. Goose Creek campground is my favorite place to go in all the world. It is my "happy place" and I go up there at least 10 times a year. Does anyone know if the campground was hit by the fire? I was also wondering what effect this will have on the river, does anyone know?


----------



## cane crazed (Jul 22, 2008)

i pray that they will get it contained. down South we have had the opposite (flooding and tornadoes). the last month we have had record breaking heat. i really hope they will get the fires out. i love your country side dearly and has become a second or third home.


----------



## bigfishunter (Jan 2, 2011)

that sucks hope they get control soon


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

bigfishunter said:


> that sucks hope they get control soon


 

it's been out for a week now


----------

